# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي ( انتقاءات من روحه )

## حسين العفنان

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله :
هذه للأديب الكبير د.عبد المعطي الدالاتي ـ حفظه الله من كل سوء وفرّج همه ـ 

***
(1)
لو كنتَ ركبت سفينة نوح ، لعرفتَ كيف يُصادق الطوفان ؟..


(2)
القراءة سبيل الرقي في الدنيا ، وسبيل الرقي في الآخرة
" اقرأ وارقَ "


(3)
عندما تسجد الشمسُ على سجادة الغروب
يسجد المسلم في صلاة المغرب..
وعندما يرفع المسلم رأسَه من سجود الفجر
ترفع الشمس رأسها من سجود الليل ..


(4)
هل يسجدُ جبينُ المسلم لله على الأرض ؟ 
أم تسجدُ الأرضُ لله على جبين المسلم ؟!


(5)
عند اختلاطِ مبادئنا بدمائنا يبدأ زمن الانتصار ..


(6)
لن يُمحى الظلامُ من العالم ، حتى يقول كل مسلم :
( أشرقي يا شمسُ من هُنا .. من عندي أنا ) ..


(7)
لا تُشدُّ الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد :
المسجد الحرام ، والمسجد الأقصى ومسجدي هذا )
مما يؤسَف له أن نستشهد بهذا الحديث كدلالة على حِل شد الرحال إلى المسجد النبوي ..
ولا نستشهد به على حرمة العجز عن شد الرحال إلى الأقصى المبارك! ..

(8)
لا أقوى من الشهيد
ألا تراه وهو مُسجّىً على الأكتاف كيف يقود الناس بحماس !

(9)
أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها 
وبشعاب العالم أيضا ..


(10)
وفي يوم يسأل تابعيٌ البراءَ بن عازب :
" يا أبا عمارة : أفررتم يوم حنين ؟!"
فردّه البراء إلى المنهج:
" ولكنّ رسولَ الله لم يفر "..


(11)
قد يكون حلُّ المشكلة بتجاهلها لفترة وجيزة ،
تستعيد فيها النفس توازنها
مستمدةً الأمن والعون من خالقها
( إذ يُغشّيكم النعاسَ أمَنة منه )


(12)
أما " وحي القلم " للرافعي فهو الذي ترك بصمته العميقة في وديان روحي وقرأته سبع مرات...


(13)
شخصيا أحب أوقات السحر ، إذ يغفو الكون ، ويصحو القلب، وينعدم التلوث السمعي والذوقي ، ويرتاح الغافلون ويريحون .. 
فعندها يطيب لحروف القلم المسلم أن تصطف بين يدي ربها في تهجدها..


(14)
ثلاث خطوات تقوّي عُودَ الأديب الجديد:
1- الارتماء الذليل الضارع على أعتاب العبودية للواحد المعين ..
2- تشرّب عذوبة القرآن وحسن الاستماع لصوت الإعجاز ،
والعيش في نعيم البيان النبوي في كتاب " اللؤلؤ والمرجان ". 
3- القراءة الواعية للمبدعين المتفوقين في كل علم و فن

----------

